# Digitalkamera-Bilder verkleinern



## stesa60 (31. Juli 2007)

Die Digitalkamerabilder liegen in einer Größe vor, die (wahrscheinlich) kein Mensch braucht. Bei mir rund 92 x 69 cm bei 72 dpi.
Ich möchte manche Bilder aber auf ein "Standardmaß" verkleinern, um sie z.B. in Gruß- oder Einladungskarten zu verwenden (9 x 13 cm / 10 x 15 cm). Wenn ich diese Maße unter "Bildgröße" eingebe, erhalte ich ein völlig unscharfes und nur noch aus Artefakten bestehendes Bild.
Das wird auch nicht besser wenn ich das Freistellungswerkzeug einsetze und oben die gewünschte Bildgröße eingebe. Wenn ich unter "Bildgröße" die Funktion "Bild neu berechnen mit...." abschalte und das gewünschte Maß eingebe, bleibt die Pixelzahl die selbe, das Bild hat diese Abmessungen und eine gute Qualität, aber die Auflösung ist auf über 500 dpi explodiert und das Bild hat mal so ganz nebenbei eine Größe von 15 MB bekommen. Wahnsinn !
Wie bekomme ich meine Digicam-Bilder bei "normaler" Dateigröße und Photoshop-guter Qualität auf ein Maß von 9 x 13 cm oder 10 x 10 cm       
*thx !*

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (31. Juli 2007)

Hai,

zur Umrechnung und kompletten Verwirrung  schau dir mal den Wikipedia Link an. (Die Tabelle ganz unten)

Dein Bild liegt in einer Auflösung von 72 dpi vor, zum Ausdruck brauchst du aber 300 dpi (Richtwert). Darausfolgt, daß deine Bildgröße kleiner wird.

Wenn du diese "Umrechnung" in Photoshop machst erhältst du eine (große) PSD Datei. Wenn du das Ganze aber als JPG abspeicherst wird sich der Speicherbedarf erheblich verringern.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (1. August 2007)

Hai,

noch einmal etwas ausführlicher : 

Deine Bildabmessungen :

92 cm / 2,54 =  36,22 * 72 dpi = 2608 Pixel
69 cm / 2,54 =  27,17 * 72 dpi = 1956 Pixel
2608 x 1956 Bildpunkte / 1024  = 4981,69 KB / 1000  = 5 MB

Du hast eine 5 MB Digicam ?

Das ganze in PS (bearbeitet) :

2608 x 1956 Bildpunkte / 1024  = 4981,69 KB / 1000  = 5 MB *RGB = 15 MB

Für einen Ausdruck brauchst du 300 dpi, daraus folgt, das sich deine CM Abmessungen auf 22,1 x 16,5 ändern. 

22,1 / 2,54 * 300 = 2608 Pixel
16,5 / 2,54 * 300 = 1956 Pixel

daraus folgt, das dein Speicherbedarf sich nicht ändert.

Du willst ein Bild haben mit den Abmessungen 9 x 13, bzw 10 x 15 also musst du die dpi Zahl entsprechend erhöhen. Das ist ja auch weiter nicht schlimm.

Zu bedenken ist aber das du ein Digitalbild im Format 4 : 3 vorliegen hast und auf eine Papierformat von 2 : 3 ausdrucken willst.


Deine Angaben als JPG max abgespeichert gibt bei mir ca. 2 MB

Ciao Stefan

PS : Ich hoffe du bist jetzt zufrieden. Wobei ich deine PN nicht nachvollziehen kann.


> Deine Antwort zu meiner Frage Digicamfotos verkleinern
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Beppone (1. August 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (...) 2 cm / 2,54 =  36,22 * 72 dpi = 2608 Pixel
> 69 cm / 2,54 =  27,17 * 72 dpi = 1956 Pixel
> 2608 x 1956 Bildpunkte / 1024  = 4981,69 KB / 1000  = 5 MB



Aua. 2608px x 1956px / 1024 ergibt nicht 4981,69 KB, sondern 4981,69 KPixel.
Um von diesen auf Megapixel umzurechnen, muß wieder durch 1024 (nicht durch 1000) geteilt werden: 4981,69 KPixel / 1024 = *4,86 MP*
Du sorgst tatsächlich für Verwirrung, indem du die üblichen Einheiten und korrekten Umrechnungen ignorierst.



			
				Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast eine 5 MB Digicam ?


Wenn "B" für "Bixel" stehen soll, dann beinahe ja.



			
				Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ganze in PS:
> 2608 x 1956 Bildpunkte / 1024  = 4981,69 KB / 1000  = 5 MB *RGB = 15 MB


Das kann ein Newbie nicht verstehen, weil wieder fälschlicherweise für zwei verschiedene Größen die gleiche Einheit verwendet wurde. Richtig wäre die Erklärung:
Da 1 Pixel mit 8 bit (= 1 Byte) Farbtiefe im RGB-Modus (3x 8 bit) 3 Byte groß ist, wird eine Datei von 4,86 MPixel entsprechend 3x 4,86 MByte, also 14,58 MB groß.



			
				Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für einen Ausdruck brauchst du 300 dpi, daraus folgt, das sich deine CM Abmessungen auf 22,1 x 16,5 ändern.
> 
> 22,1 / 2,54 * 300 = 2608 Pixel
> 16,5 / 2,54 * 300 = 1956 Pixel
> ...



War nicht leicht, diese "Um-die-Ecke-Herleitung" zu verstehen, weil hier klar Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht wurden, dazu noch Rätselgrößen wie "deine CM Abmessungen" eingesetzt wurden:

Wird im Photoshop-Dialogfeld "Bild>Einstellen>Bildgröße" die Option "Bild neu berechnen" *nicht* aktiviert (Ursache), ändern sich lediglich die Bildabmessungen, wenn eine neue Bildauflösung (z.B. 300 ppi) eingetippt wird. Der Speicherbedarf darf sich natürlich nicht ändern, das wurde ja eingangs festgelegt ("Bild neu Berechnen" = AUS)

@stesa60: Letztlich interessiert nur folgende Erklärung:
Zur Umrechnung auf neue Bildabmessungen mit passender Auflösung in Photoshop wählst du "Bild>Einstellen>Bildgröße". Die Option "Bild neu berechnen" muß aktiviert sein (Häkchen setzen). Dann sind Bildbreite oder -höhe einzutragen (der jeweils andere Wert wird automatisch ergänzt) *und* die gewünschte Bildauflösung. That's it.

Beim Fotodienstleister klärst du noch ab, ob dein Motiv auf dem Print beschnitten werden darf (Fill-in), oder nicht (Fit-in). Je nach Printformat können die Proportionen ja anders sein als die Proportionen deiner Bilddatei. Optimal ist es natürlich, vorher die Bilddaten auf das richtige Seitenverhältnis zu bringen.

Dazu kannst du das Freistellwerkzeug einsetzen (präziser) oder über "Bild>Einstellen>Arbeitsfläche" die zu lange Seite kürzen.

Zur Bildauflösung: optimal sind 300ppi Ausgabeauflösung bei kleineren Bildformaten (da geht man schon mal sehr nahe dran), bei größeren Formaten (20x30 cm) sehen 200 ppi auch noch sehr gut aus, wenn' noch größer wird, geht sogar noch weniger.

Grüße, Beppone


----------



## Rofi (1. August 2007)

stesa60 hat gesagt.:


> .....(9 x 13 cm / 10 x 15 cm).......das Freistellungswerkzeug ......


Hallo Stefan,
Benutzt Du das Freistellungswerkzeug mit bspw. Breite 15cm, Höhe 10cm und Auflösung ohne Angabe (siehe Bild1 im Anhang), kann Deine Bilddatei nur kleiner oder gleichgroß (unwahrscheinlich, da es meist beschnitten wird) werden. War es zu Anfang bereits eine JPG-Datei und tust Du es nun mit Photoshop wieder im JPG-Format speichern, wird die Datei erfahrungsgemäß ein gutes Stück kleiner.



stesa60 hat gesagt.:


> ...... "Bildgröße" die Funktion "Bild neu berechnen mit...." abschalte und das gewünschte Maß eingebe, bleibt die Pixelzahl die selbe, das Bild hat diese Abmessungen und eine gute Qualität, aber die Auflösung ist auf über 500 dpi explodiert und das Bild hat mal so ganz nebenbei eine Größe von 15 MB bekommen. Wahnsinn !


Ich bin mit Dir einverstanden, bis zu dem Punkt, wo das Bild 15MB bekommen haben soll. Falls Du damit meinst, dass die MBs zugenommen haben, ist Dir ein Fehler unterlaufen, denn das geht nicht auf diesem Weg! (**weiter unten noch was hierzu!)
Es ist nämlich nichts anderes passiert, als dass die Einheiten sich geändert haben, die physikalische, also die tatsächliche Bildgröße blieb dabei unangetastet! Da Du kleinere Abmessungen für Dein Bild eingegeben hast, hat Photoshop nur die Pixel/Zoll angepasst. Das hat absolut nichts mit der Dateigröße zu tun!
Versuchs nochmal und besonders wichtig, wie Du selbst schreibst, das Kästchen bei "Bild neu berechnen mit" muss OHNE Häckchen sein. Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du eh alles richtig gemacht, denn hierzu gibt es noch folgendes zu überlegen:
**Du sagtest Deine JPG-Datei habe auf 15MB zugenommen. In Wirklichkeit hat sie gar nicht zugenommen! Das ist nur die Grösse in entpacktem Zustand Bedenke, dass das JPG-Format ein Komprimierungsformat ist! Zeigt Windows oder auch Photoshop im Normalfall z.Bsp. 978kB an, so muss Photoshop sie zum Anzeigen und Bearbeiten entpacken und das ist dann eben die tatsächliche unkomprimierte Grösse, wie in Deinem Fall 15MB! also rund 15000kB!! Hast Du die Datei mit PS bearbeitet und gespeichert, hat sie wieder ihre normale Größe wie immer, meist sogar kleiner!



stesa60 hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Wie bekomme ich meine Digicam-Bilder bei "normaler" Dateigröße und Photoshop-guter Qualität auf ein Maß von 9 x 13 cm oder 10 x 10 cm ...


Bei Dir hat es Anfangs nach dem Menüklick auf Bild, Bildgröße sicher ähnlich ausgesehen wie im Anhang auf Bild 2? Wenn Du die Auflösung wie in Bild 3 vergrößerst, ändert sich auch Deine cm-Bildgröße. Oder Du änderst direkt wie in Bild 4 die Bildgröße in cm. Um keine Bildqualität zu verlieren, wie schon gesagt, Kästchen bei "Bild berechnen" ohne Häckchen! Nach dem Speichern hatte mein Bild mit 14,1MB wieder brave 938KB ;-)

Da die Seitenverhältnisse nicht immer übereinstimmen, klappt das Ganze meist am besten über das Eingangs erwähnte Freistellungswerkzeug.

Gruss,
Rofi

PS: Beppone war schneller, hatte ich wärend dem Schreiben nicht gesehn ;-) So kannst Du Dir's aussuchen!


----------

